# Mon iPad wifi devient 3G...enfin pas vraiment :)



## cyph (12 Juin 2010)

L'ipad c'est bien mais bon, lorsqu'on est pas a la maison pour se connecter en wifi...ça peut être rude de surfer sur le net...

Je n'avais pas envie de mettre 100 euros dans l'option 3G...puis prendre un abonnement étant donne que j'ai déjà un iPhone 3G avec abo illimité ...

Voilà, et bien la solution existe et elle est presque gratuite.

Utiliser votre iPhone 3G comme hot spot wifi portatif 

Il vous faut donc :
-un iPad wifi
-un iPhone 3G avec cydia
-l'application mywi (quelques dollars)

Installer mywi sur votre iPhone, puis configurer le ssid de votre hotspot en lui donnant un nom : hotspot.
On peut ajouter une clé wep (mieux que rien...mais bon...un peu dépasse)

Enclencher le wifi tethering sur on et attendre quelques secondes...

Configurer l'ipad pour qu'il se connecte sur  'hotspot' tout en dhcp, aucun réglage.

Et la magie opère, ça se connecte immédiatement ...

Dans mywi vous pourrez visualiser le débit montant et descendant.

N'oubliez pas d'arrêter le wifi !


----------



## ikeke (12 Juin 2010)

Bonsoir,

Effectivement c'est une excellente solution qui fonctionne très bien. Ce sujet a été abordé à plusieurs reprises mais c'est toujours sympa de faire une piqure de rappel


----------



## twinworld (13 Juin 2010)

j'ai pas testé, ça doit fonctionner, mais... faut quand même préciser, pour ceux qui liraient ce fil en ayant pas encore acheté leur iPad, que la 3G sur l'iPhone est bien moins rapide que sur l'iPad. Surfer en 3G sur son iPad par ce moyen, ça doit donc être une solution de dépannage.. et quitte à dépanner, pourquoi ne pas passer directement par l'iPhone ?


----------



## Alak (13 Juin 2010)

Bonjour,

J'aimerai savoir, si je prend un iPad 3G, je pourrais lui mettre la sim de mon iPhone 4 (d'ici 2 semaines) pour utiliser la 3G de mon abonnement iphone?

Merci d'avance


----------



## arbaot (13 Juin 2010)

avec un cutter Là

sur l'img du rose au vert







apparemment la taille n'est pas la même


----------



## Alak (13 Juin 2010)

sur l'iphone 4 la sim devrai être la même, donc d'un point de vue physique ça passe.

Ce que je veux savoir c'est d'un point de vue/reseaux logiciel ?


----------



## twinworld (13 Juin 2010)

j'ai pas testé avec mon iPhone. Mais d'un point de vue pratique, ça me paraît pas top.


----------



## desertea (15 Juin 2010)

J'utilise cette appli tous les jours et je dois dire qu'elle fonctionne à merveille !! 

Je jette de temps à autre un oeil sur ma conso mobile (sait-on jamais ??)
Mais pour l'instant, c'est illimité et gratos !!


----------



## npoizot (18 Juin 2010)

Yep ca marche tres bien...
Bon seul souci j'ai éclaté le 1 giga compris dans l'abo de l'iphone 3gs (je suis en first donc pro). On reçoit un premier sms à 800 meg, puis 1 lorsqu'on franchit le mur de 1giga avec une information indiquant un bridage de la bande passante... le avant/apres se ressent bien, mais ca continue de fonctionner...
J'ai pris le modele 3G tout de meme et j'attends que nos amis opérateurs s'étripent et proposent des formats un peu plus intéressant.


----------



## hyrsut (18 Juin 2010)

J'ai testé l'application et ça marche vraiment bien, après c'est sur il ne faut pas s'imaginer regarder deux heure de vidéos sur YouTube dans le train c'est pas fait pour, mais pour les mail et le surf 'courant' c'est parfait.

Sur la conso forfait, il n'y a aucune raison d'avoir peur, l'appli est fait de sorte que l'opérateur ne voit passer qu'une connexion classique, comme quand on surf directement depuis l'iPhone. La procédure est simple en plus, a la portée du plus grand nombre.


----------

